# lost password in os 9.2



## xhrubes (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have a problem with accessing my computer. I blocked existing user account, but I don't know the password. I still have not DVD-Rom and CD with Mac OS, so I can boot any system. I need bridge user account or change user password for it.

One thing is. I am trying access computer from open firmware, but I don't know how can I delete files from HDD through it.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2006)

Assuming it is a Multiple Users password, boot to any CD suitable for that machine (it does not have to be an install CD). Go into the Preferences folder in the System Folder on the hard drive, locate the file named Multi-User Prefs and throw that file away. Then do a normal restart. 

You may be able to accomplish the same access by starting with Extensions Off - boot, immediately hold down the Shift key, keep it held down until you get the Extensions Off message. 


Give it a try - but you still should have an OS 9 full install CD!


----------



## giogioforums (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank You Cheryl it worked.
In my case I didn't have a cd and Shift held did not work so
I used MAcDisk program installed on a PC and installed the Mac hard drive in it.
With MacDisk from the PC I could look recover or delete any file I wanted!!!
It worked perfectly!!
G


----------

